# Help me find a summary of the gospel for the non-believer



## dog8food (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm changing up my facebook page and have many non-believing "friends." I basically want a good summary of the gospel for a non-believer (and I'm not just talking Americans with an idea of christianity, I have many international friends who have no clue what Christianity really is) that they can read when they're browsing my profile. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andres (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you wanting a link to another website or page that explains the gospel? Or are you asking for someone to write up a paragraph for you to post on your actual FB page?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 29, 2011)

The Nicence Creed is actually a good summation of the kerygma.


----------



## dog8food (Oct 29, 2011)

Andres said:


> Are you wanting a link to another website or page that explains the gospel? Or are you asking for someone to write up a paragraph for you to post on your actual FB page?


I was actually looking online for an existing explanation. But what I came across either had Biblical terminology that a non-Christian probably wouldn't understand, or the explanation was too Armenian in its explanation (no offense, it just seemed to steer off the path).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 29, 2011)

What Is the Gospel? by R.C. Sproul | Reformed Theology Articles at Ligonier.org


----------



## Andres (Oct 29, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What Is the Gospel? by R.C. Sproul | Reformed Theology Articles at Ligonier.org



Yup. When I revamped our church website, this is the page I linked to on our homepage. Our homepage says, "Not sure what you believe?" and directs to the Sproul link.


----------



## dog8food (Oct 30, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What Is the Gospel? by R.C. Sproul | Reformed Theology Articles at Ligonier.org


Precisely what I was looking for. Thanks so much.


----------

